# Murray manuals



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I need help with this propelled rod. I need to know how to get it off. Is there a manual that can show me how to do this?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

http://media.murray.com/PDF/OwnersManuals/F99406.pdf
page 21 scott


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thankyou!


----------

